# Help! I have a wee monster!



## Cooper's Mum (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Cooper is 10 weeks old today and we all love him to bits. 

The only problem we have is his change in toilet habits. He was doing really well and toileting outside after every meal, drink, sleep, play etc, but now is weeing inside even after he's only just been outside. I thoroughly clean up after him and have even taken him to the vets to check for a urine infection, which he didn't have (first time puppy owner panic!).

I have noticed that he is a bit more reluctant to go outside now that it's colder and he also shivers sometimes. Is this normal? I'm thinking of getting him a coat to wear when he can finally go out for a walk, but I don't think it will be possible to put on every time he needs the toilet. 

I would appreciate any advice I really am a complete novice


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to puppy poos in winter!
There all a bit prima-Donna!!
Ralph was a December 22nd puppy when we picked him up - he had no interest in toileting outside in the damp cold dark nights.
Ruby was a May home puppy - different story.
He will get there, definitely go out there with him, maybe put the lead on so it's just a toilet outing, not a play time x


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks Tracey, I thought that might be the problem. I will definitely try the lead and persevere!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Perseverance is the key, and try and make sure your there to go out with him at the most likely times he's going to need the toilet, after a nap, after a feed & drink, after a playtime etc. Lots of over exuberant praise when a wee or poop happens outdoors.
Also you should start to recognise when cooper is sniffing the floor that he's looking for somewhere to toilet - and if you get chance, pick him up and go outside with him. 
It really can be a case of two step forwards one step back.
Like I said ruby was May when she came home, but when the dark wet winter nights and mornings came in, she had a few "accidents" (number 2's!) in the dining room where there is carpet - I think the texture underfoot must of been similar to grass. 
So if you have carpets...... Be warned!!   x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

We got our sheltie in January and he just used paper until the warmer weather came in spring and then trained for outside. He was fully trained at 7 months for outside. We got Maggie in late April. Trained her for outside right away but because we had a cool spring she would shiver especially if she got wet so we got a coat for her and used it every time we took her out until it got a little warmer out.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's SOO cute!

Don't worry you will get there. Get him a little coat, it's very cold for a tiny pup.


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Cooper's mum,

I'm afraid I can't help with your question as I too am a novice with a 10 week old puppy. I'm also in Bristol which leads me to ask - did Cooper come from Gary in Radstock? He looks similar to my Cookie and they are the same age.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh potential siblings!


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Suzamin

Cooper came from Staffordshire, so unfortunately not a sibling 

It would have been nice if they were.


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

It just seemed like such a coincidence that you are in Bristol too and our pups are the same age and look similar!
We went to our first puppy training class on Thursday and Cookie's sister was there too! 
Good luck with the toileting issue, Cookie is very reluctant to go out in the rain and we have to stand out there with her getting wet!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My Max was born at the end of July (2 years ago now) and so his toilet training days were all done on cold wet windy days. I remember going out in wellies and anorak with torch and umbrella, day after day, night after night. He was on the lead and we would walk up and down the garden. It could sometimes be 30 mins before he would perform ( too darn interesting with all the leaves blowing about). It's horrible, but it passes, they learn and two years down the line it's all worth it.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

As the others have said, you'll get there but it takes oodles of time and patience. The world is SO exciting, everything is new and a distraction, Poppy would sometimes get right up to the squat stage for a wee and then notice a leaf or a moth and completely forget she needed a wee  Aargh! Definitely yes to a little coat too, these nights are getting cold (you could get something very simple for now without legs so it's easier to take on and off so often). It feels like this stage will never pass until suddenly one day you notice a wee on command roud: We had a holiday only a few weeks after we got Poppy and spent most of it hanging around on grass verges day and night urgently whispering 'have a wee' to a disinterested fruit loop of a pup - ah it's what memories are made of!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Its a good idea to use a word whilst they are weeing and to go to a set place. Murphy also would get distracted and think it was adventure time! I got a pen and put it on my lawn, whenever I predicted he needed to go, I'd take him out and put him in the pen. I would ignore him and EVENTUALLY he would sniff around and do his business. When he was weeing I would praise him saying 'wee wees' in a very excited voice (neighbours must think I'm nuts!) then he would be allowed to explore the garden. It took a while but he learned that outside means wees and then exploration. He now goes on command so I can't say wee wees in the house anymore! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Oooh and if you are both in Bristol maybe you should set up a play date? Help with all the biting inhibition! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hollysefton said:


> Its a good idea to use a word whilst they are weeing and to go to a set place. Murphy also would get distracted and think it was adventure time! I got a pen and put it on my lawn, whenever I predicted he needed to go, I'd take him out and put him in the pen. I would ignore him and EVENTUALLY he would sniff around and do his business. When he was weeing I would praise him saying 'wee wees' in a very excited voice (neighbours must think I'm nuts!) then he would be allowed to explore the garden. It took a while but he learned that outside means wees and then exploration. He now goes on command so I can't say wee wees in the house anymore!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is exactly what I intend to do with my next pup though I will change the word to "duties" and include both pee and poo. I am tired of the funny looks we get when we tell Rufus to go pee on someones lawn or in a park. I find toilet training in cold weather is easier because they want to get inside quicker.

You might find you have to eventually break the rule about no reaction to indoor accidents, we had to teach Rufus NOT to go inside (by getting mad, nothing physical) as well as to go on command outside. We only needed to do it once or twice and he looked at me as if to say "well why didn't you tell me earlier?"


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I have had a wee free day! I know it's only one day, but I feel much more confident now, so thanks again!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> This is exactly what I intend to do with my next pup though I will change the word to "duties" and include both pee and poo. I am tired of the funny looks we get when we tell Rufus to go pee on someones lawn or in a park. I find toilet training in cold weather is easier because they want to get inside quicker.
> 
> You might find you have to eventually break the rule about no reaction to indoor accidents, we had to teach Rufus NOT to go inside (by getting mad, nothing physical) as well as to go on command outside. We only needed to do it once or twice and he looked at me as if to say "well why didn't you tell me earlier?"


NEXT PUP???? Tell us more??


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha next pup indeed! Do tell! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi. Did you get Cooper from Diane in Rudgely? He looks identical to my puppy and shares the same birthday. Seems such a coincidence. He is lovely by the way. Loving his white paws! x


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi did you get Cooper from Diane in Rudgely? He looks exactly like my Mutley and I remember Diane said one of the pups had been named Cooper. They have the same birthday too! With Mutley, we went out in The garden with him, even at 3 in the morning(!) and lavished praise on him when he peed or pooped. We were consistent for a week and after that he went outside whilst we watched from the back door. Each time he started to sniff the floor, we asked hi if he wanted peewee and he ran towards the back door. We still lavish praise on him, saying good boy doing peewee. Goodness knows what the neighbours think! Good luck. He looks adorable by the way. Sooooo pretty! 
Carol. x


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Carol, yes we did get Cooper from Diane, so our pups are brothers! I'd love to see a photo of Mutley.
Cooper is doing much better with the toilet training now and has got used to the weather. He has been enjoying going on walks now he is allowed out, but he saves his wees for our garden! 
Alison


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Alison

Ha! I thought so. How lovely. I will send photo just as soon as I can figure out how to do it. Mutley is enjoying his walks too, but he is all over the shop! he is getting more confident and lively each day! I on the other hand am getting less lively each day due to the six o'clock starts!

Carol. Photo to be sent soon, I hope!


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Trying to attach photo of Mutley, brother to Cooper. Hope it works!

Carol


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Trying to attach photo of Mutley, brother to Cooper. Hope it works!l Aaah it sort of worked but I can't figure out how to rotate it. I am sending from my iPad, so perhaps that has something to do with it? Can anyone advise?


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow! Mutley looks just like Cooper. He is so cute!


----------

